# Droptine Custom Bows?



## DWB (Nov 26, 2013)

Just ran across a web page for Tony Rider and Droptine Custom Bows out of Georgia.  Anybody know anything about these bows?


----------



## Todd Cook (Nov 26, 2013)

I've shot with Tony at NGT before. I've never shot one of his recurves, but they are very nice looking bows. The fit and finish is excellent.


----------



## Dennis (Nov 26, 2013)

Todd Cook said:


> I've shot with Tony at NGT before. I've never shot one of his recurves, but they are very nice looking bows. The fit and finish is excellent.



I agree with Todd


----------



## Dixiegrouse (Nov 27, 2013)

I have shot one of Tonys bows very nice
And a great kraftsman.

His son is Cabinetjedi on Gon send him a private 
Message
Dixie


----------



## Bow Maker (Nov 27, 2013)

Hello DWB, this is Tony.


----------



## DWB (Nov 27, 2013)

Hello Tony.  Sorry for the late post.  I would really love to see your selection of recurves.  Do you have a brochure and price list?  Could you post some pics?


----------



## Bow Maker (Nov 27, 2013)

I don't have any brochures, I base the price of my bows on just how fancy a person wants. The type of wood, if they want deer antler accents, etc. The cost ranges from a basic bow, $550 to my top of the line around $850. I only make  three piece take down recurves, 60", 62" & 64". My bows have a 15" riser with long limbs. A 64" bow has 29" limbs making one of the smoothest shooting bows I've ever shot. I'm currently working on a website but it's not ready yet. I'll try posting some pictures. Thanks for your interest. Tony


----------



## Bow Maker (Nov 27, 2013)

*More pics*

I try to use highly figured exotic and domestic wood in my bows.


----------



## Dennis (Nov 28, 2013)

Nice!!!


----------



## DWB (Nov 28, 2013)

Tony, I like!  Awesome work.  I don't mind the short riser but was wondering how long is the site window on your 15 inch riser?  I had a bow that had the short riser and the site window was short.  I never was able to consistently shoot it accurately.  I would love to shoot one of your bows.  You might have a new customer!


----------



## Bow Maker (Nov 28, 2013)

The sight window is approx. 2 3/4". The shelf is 1" above the throat of the grip. I like a low shelf, I believe it improves accuracy. Would like for you to shoot one of my bows also.


----------



## chenryiv (Nov 28, 2013)

Great looking bows tony.


----------



## Skunkhound (Nov 28, 2013)

Wow!


----------



## Longstreet1 (Nov 28, 2013)

Those look great!!


----------



## Bow Maker (Nov 28, 2013)

Thanks Guys! Tony


----------



## longbowdave1 (Dec 1, 2013)

Great looking bows Tony! Looks like they belong on a Trad Magazine cover.

Great looking arrows in pic #1, great work on the fletching and cresting!


----------



## Bow Maker (Dec 1, 2013)

*Two new ones.*

I'm trying to finish these two before Christmas. They are for a husband and wife. The one on the left is Koa with Bocote and Osage accents. The one on right is Koa and Cocobola with Bocote and Wenge Accents. Tony


----------



## Skunkhound (Dec 1, 2013)

Alright, enough teasing. So how much does one of these puppy's cost? I found your website, and, no offense, could use a little help. If your bows shoot half as good as they look, they deserve a good website. 
 I hope I don't come off as picking on you, I just really like the looks of your bows, and want to know more about them.


----------



## Bow Maker (Dec 1, 2013)

I still working on my website, one like these, when they're finished, will be $850


----------



## Bow Maker (Dec 1, 2013)

I plan on being at the shoot in Gainesville in Jan. Would like for you to shoot one.


----------



## Skunkhound (Dec 1, 2013)

I'll be hosting that shoot. I look forward to meeting you, and shooting one of your gorgeous bows.


----------



## Bow Maker (Dec 1, 2013)

*limbs*

Here's the limbs that goes on both these bows. Looking forward to meeting you! Tony


----------

